# Concrete countertops



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Anyone have them? Likes, dislikes, etc?

@Ware was that a concrete counter outside at your previous home?


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Check youtube. Matt Risinger.
https://youtu.be/4HYROAFgp7Y


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes it was. Here is the thread about it. It has held up pretty well. It is about 6 years old now and is still in use at my old house. It sits uncovered outside in the elements.

I used the reverse cast method because it was just a tabletop (easy to flip). For kitchen countertops I think it is more common to cast in place.

It was a neat project, but a lot of work. If I wanted a similar look inside my house I would probably lean toward a gray quartz option.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> I used the reverse cast method because it was just a tabletop (easy to flip). For kitchen countertops I think it is more common to cast in place.


What is the "reverse cast method"?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Phids said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I used the reverse cast method because it was just a tabletop (easy to flip). For kitchen countertops I think it is more common to cast in place.
> ...


You're basically casting the countertop upside down in a form made from melamine board. So when you pop the forms off and flip it over it is very flat/smooth because the top side was cast against the smooth melamine. You still have to do some polishing, but you don't have to worry too much about perfecting the surface of the concrete when you pour it because that side is on the bottom when you flip it.

Casting in place requires more effort when finishing the concrete surface because the top you see when you pour is the top you get.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

My counter segments are pretty small, so initially I am thinking I would do pre-cast. Honestly though, I have not studied it too much yet so will just have to see where things go. But I can say, concrete is a pretty incredible material. The possibilities seem endless with colorants, aggregates, etc, etc.


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

Ware said:


> You're basically casting the countertop upside down in a form made from melamine board. So when you pop the forms off and flip it over it is very flat/smooth because the top side was cast against the smooth melamine. You still have to do some polishing, but you don't have to worry too much about perfecting the surface of the concrete when you pour it because that side is on the bottom when you flip it.
> 
> Casting in place requires more effort when finishing the concrete surface because the top you see when you pour is the top you get.
> 
> ...


Anybody ever do them? I'm considering making some in the near future


----------



## nATLzoysiaguy (7 mo ago)

@Ware What do you estimate the concrete table top weighs? I love the idea! Spending so time around the smoker during the holidays makes me wish I had something like this for prep space and people to hangout at.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

nATLzoysiaguy said:


> @Ware What do you estimate the concrete table top weighs? I love the idea! Spending so time around the smoker during the holidays makes me wish I had something like this for prep space and people to hangout at.


Concrete weighs about 150 pounds per cubic foot, so to estimate the weight of a countertop you could multiply:

length (in) x width (in) x thickness (in)

That gets you the volume in cubic inches. Divide by 1,728 to convert to cubic feet (1 cubic foot is 12in x 12in x 12in).

Then multiply by 150 to get the approximate weight.


----------

